# [Ravenloft] Grand Conjunction I: Night of the Walking Dead



## Andrew D. Gable (Dec 28, 2004)

The light of the sky shining over the dead
Shall gutter and fail, turning all to red.
*:: The Hexad of Hyskosa, Canto IV*

The strange, oddly solid-looking mist dissipates.  You look around, and as your eyes grow accustomed to the darkness of the shadows cast by the full moon, you find yourself in fenlands unchanged from where you were just moments before.  You see the shining expanse of a sluggishly-flowing river before you, just before wisps of cloud drift over the moon, blotting out the feeble light that shone through.   You are now in total darkness.  

Sounds of swamp creatures meet your ears.  You hear the croakings of bullfrogs, the low grunts of alligators, the short barks of marshland dogs, the cries of less familiar creatures.  And above all, you are alone.  You pull your cloak around yourself tighter and trudge through the fens towards what you hope is civilization.

_Splash_.  Are you alone?

_Splash_.  The undeniable sound of footsteps.

_Splash_.  Closer and closer.

A number of other vaguely-seen figures emerge from behind trees.  They all gather.  Fellow travellers.

So you are not alone.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 28, 2004)

*Soulsong*

The elf looks around from under his 'robin hood' hat and take a swig from his flask. It's a dark night tonight. Where can I find an Inn? I seem to have lost my way.  He offers the people around him a swig from the flask. 

The Elf is very lightly armed for wandering alone.


----------



## Hawken (Dec 28, 2004)

With the departure of the moon's watchful gaze, I slip my gear and grant light to one of my torches after a few sharp, practiced strikes with my flint and steel. Replacing my gear, I hold aloft the torch and peer in the direction of the noises I heard. *"Step forward, if you hear my words with living ears. The Morninglord grants us the fortune of sharing this evening together.  Come share this light with me and learn of his kindness,"* I say in fluent Mordentish, keeping my voice even despite the inner confusion of my location and the sinking feeling that something has changed. I repeat the same words in Vaasi and even Souragnien, not knowing of any other places that have bogs or fens that I have been to or read about. 

*"Well, we had best find some dry ground,"* I say to my horse as I take a few tentative steps forward and gently lead him along by the reins. As I wait for any sign of the ones making noise, I blow sharply on the silent whistle and look off to my left and right wondering if my dog, Brocius, is nearby. 

I wait for a few moments for anyone to come out of the darkness, grateful for the torchlight, but wondering how long I'll be able to hold it up before my arm starts to get tired. 

Anyone that approaches sees a young woman, very late in her teens or maybe early twenties taller than an elf and with just a little more 'meat' on her bones though still slender. A chain shirt is seen reflecting in the torchlight beneath her cloak which is pulled around her somewhat awkwardly by the other hand holding the horse's reins. A dagger or utility knife is spotted at her waist and in a sheath on the horse's saddle is a shortspear. An amulet of a golden disc with a rosy hue about it hangs from her neck, resting low over her bosom. Her black hair is nearly invisible in the darkness, but pools around her neck and down her back with an almost liquid softness. Her eyes sparkle in the torchlight, though their color is lost to the darkness though they are wide and searching the dark of the night. They are well guarded in that they do not give away any of her inner thoughts or fears, or her growing dislike of being out at night and alone except for her four-legged companions. Her movements are neither slow nor exceptionally fast, but are deliberate and steady as if each motion had been thought out and decided before its execution.


----------



## DrZombie (Dec 28, 2004)

A twin hiss resounds as two shortswords leave their scabbards. Cautiously the small man approaches the circle of light, and with an artfull twirl stashes one of his shortswords away.
He approaches the elf maiden as he snatches the flask from the elf's hand and takes a swig. He stoppers it again and casually throws it back, wiping his mouth with a leather-gloved hand.
"I hate this place. I hate it. Wherever we are. alf the time the people don't know what I'm saying. Anybody know where I am this time? Bloody mist. Bloody country." The man says in Oerthian. At the looks on the faces he repeats himself in elven.

(OOC: Damn, I only have the old 2e books and there language wasn't an issue. What's the common tongue here?)


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Dec 28, 2004)

*Daman's eyes dart about, and he raises his head to catch sight of all other strange people speaking in their strange tongues.  No one has reached for a weapon yet, and Daman decides to be cautious.  Taking his pennywhistle from his belt, he blows only a handful of notes, enough to know he is not playing randomly.*

"I greet you, strangers.  You may call me Darius if you arrive without violence," he says evenly in the Common trade-tongue of the highlands.  Stepping out into the lights, he is a tall, well-built young man with an air of melancholy about him.  His long black hair falls into his face slightly, and his tartan is of ebon and gray.  His face is chisled, his chin cleft, and his eyes dark under heavy brows.  He bears a short sword at his waist, but it has little signs of use upon it.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Dec 29, 2004)

*Gorgamesh - Caliban*

Hrggg.. can I join the circle of light, I'm totaly alone here, my name is Gorgamesh.
Gorgamesh speaks in Vassi to the one who holds the torch, you see a very tall and muscleour man. With heavy winter robes covers his body, a small wooden buckler in his left hand, Gorgamesh lowers the heavy flail that in his right hand and puts it away.
you see six fingers in his right hand although there is only five in his left.
His face is distorted, his eyes are not in a straight line, and his ears are lobe less.
He is bald with a numerous scars on his head. 
Agh..don't be scare  He says with a shy but sturdy voice. (vassi and Balok)
I'm not a monster..Agh he lowers his eyes and waits for you to accept him, then he focus his eyes on the flask. Can i have some?


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 29, 2004)

Soulsong holds the flask out to those who will accept it. I am called Soulsong. I am pleased to make all of your aquaintences. Is Derry on Ellishar to many more miles away?

He kicks off some of the muck gathering on his boots and says, I truly don't remember a bog in the area but I visit my parents only every 25 years or so. He smiles and almost radiates warmth.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Dec 30, 2004)

*Gorgamesh*

Dah… I think you are in Nova Vassa , I entered the swamp in Nova vassa, although this place in not familiar to me, I think I’m lost but I  suspect we are still in Nova Vassa. Maybe if we can team up together we can find a way out of this place
Gorgamesh eyes everyone of you …
It’s look like you need someone like me, Hehehe … this swamp is dangerous
a big smile spreads on his face, and you see that some teeth are missing.


----------



## Hawken (Dec 30, 2004)

*"And who are you to so rudely accept what was graciously offered?" *I say to the swordsman in a smattering of the different languages I've learned hoping its enough to be understood. I catch the tossed flask and hand it back to the elf politely. Speaking to both the elf and the swordsman, I introduce myself. *"I am Benara Moonglow, priestess of the Morninglord. It seems we are all lost here. Strangers are often found in the Mists, but I've never known of them being gathered by them. This is strange indeed."* 

As the whistling is heard, I turn in its direction, finding myself liking the tune. I smile at the person's approach and cautious introduction. *"I'm glad to make your acquaintence, Darius. I'm Benara Moonglow. Be at ease. There is no violence here,"* I say with full assurance, that being the last thing I want out in a bog in an unknown location. *"It seems we are all lost, or rather now we have all been found together. I have not seen any of you before and I think that is something we can all agree on. Perhaps if we continue with the introductions and perhaps where we're each from, we may be able to determine a common cause to our appearance here."* This last part is said with an equal mix of hope and doubt. Things were rarely so simple or straightforward, especially where the Mists and strangers were involved.

*"Please come forward and join us, Gorgamesh,"* I offer, at the caliban's approach, speaking in fluent Vaasi to help put him at ease. As he comes into the light and I get a clearer look at him, my face remains expressionless, having seen other caliban before, but my eyes hold within their orbs the sympathy and understanding these beings are too often denied. *"Consider yourself an equal among lost souls and let me be the first to welcome you as a friend. I am Benara."* I bow politely and sincerely to him and then hold out my right hand in friendship. Having noted the six fingers on that hand, I show no hesitation or lack of sincerity, and hope that he can overcome any self-consciousness he may have about his hand and take my offer. 

As Soulsong introduces himself, I smile and nod, inwardly feeling embarrassed at not knowing how to formally greet an elf. _All those years at the university in Il Aluk, all those elven classmates, and not once did I talk to any of them about their culture or ways! So much for an education!_ I shake my head to his question, not knowing the place he named and feeling even worse now in front of him. At his light-hearted remark about visiting his parents, I find myself feeling better and smile back at him. _He's friendlier than most of the elves I knew in Il Aluk, at least! And I'm sure we'll have more to talk about than the next assignment or what some instructor is like!_ 

As Gorgamesh continues, I nod my head, agreeing with him and finding the idea of someone of his size and likely strength to protect me quite comforting. However, I cannot completely agree with him. *"I was never in Nova Vaasa to begin with Gorgamesh. Before meeting all of you, I had been in Mordent, searching about some ruins on a bog for lost texts. I've lived in neighboring Barovia for some years, but have never crossed over to Nova Vaasa. I'm not sure that is where we are, but perhaps you are right."*


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 30, 2004)

Well met all! Soulsong says as he takes his now drained flask from the last of the newcomers. I have not hear of these villages you speak. I must have stepped into a Fae Ring by accident. Moon Father knows where I am now.  

He gathers his cloak and robes a bit to keep them from the muck and looks around for higher ground where he may be able to see beyond the fog. 

He chuckles to himself. I like the idea of us all traveling together. Indeed we "Foundlings" will make an interesting name for ourselves. He says more to nimself than any one in the group. It is always true that at the darkest of times people are brought together for a greater purpose. Mayhaps this is one of those times Priestess.


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Dec 31, 2004)

In the distance, you can see a twinkling light - a village, or at least a settlement.  Of the new companions, the ones more knowledgable in the ways of the wild judge the village to be only about two miles away.  You begin sloshing towards the settlement, and hopefuilly you will reach it by morning's light.

Crickets and frogs are the only accompaniments as you trudge onward.  You talk with your companions along the way, and within a half hour reach a bend in the river and the shoreline of the apparent island that you were deposited on.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Dec 31, 2004)

*Gorgamesh*

Gorgamesh smiles to each of you and accept Benara's hand, he squash your fingers.
Oh.. I'm sorry lady.
he offers his big hand to the rest ...
Hey, my eyes are not fooling me, I see light in the distance..Agh

When all of us reach the shoreline, Gorgamesh say with a puzzled look ... Where is the name of the blessed warm sun are we ?


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 31, 2004)

*Soulsong*

Soulsong trudges along with the others trying to get them to tell tales of thier homelands. He hopes to lift thier spirits and keep away this all encompasing gloom. 

By the Moon! It's a village. I hope there's an inn with enough rooms. At the very least I need to refill my flask. He says cheerfuly. Darius, You are a minstrel of some sort? Could you play us a tune to hasten our steps?


----------



## Hawken (Jan 2, 2005)

As Gorgamesh crushes my hand in his grip, I keep a straight face as well as I can on only turn away wincing in pain when he releases it. Flexing my fingers and shaking out the pain, I wonder if I'll need to use magic to heal any damage. After the remaining introductions are made, I whistle for my dog and pull the reins on my horse, walking it along behind me as we set out.

Feeling in much better spirits now that there are others with me, I smile at Soulsong's urgings and begin telling the others about me (see background with character sheet). 

Once we reach the shoreline, I look back at the others. *"Well, this pretty much confirms we are not in Mordent or Nova Vaasa but an island of some sort. The only one I know of with bogs is Souragne though. Maybe we'll be lucky enough to be in Souragne? At least I can speak the local language."* 

I become even more cheerful at the thought of being in Souragne. _Finally! Heard about this place for two years now, I speak the language. I can't wait! _ Excitedly, I pick up the pace a little and travel up in front or slightly ahead of the others.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 5, 2005)

Soulsong wanders along with the rest of his companions. This town seems farther than he thought. maybe it was a trick of the fog or maybe it was just a BUMP in his directional sense.


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Jan 5, 2005)

Slowly, you ford your way through the knee-deep water towards the next boggy island.  Nightbird's songs and the gentle chirp of crickets fill the stagnant air.  Suddenly, a flight of birds takes off from one of the trees on the further shore.  As the morning light shows itself above the cypresses, a cluster of logs floats lazily towards you.

"Look out!" shouts Daman Don as you begin the ascent onto shore.  At the bard's shout, one of the 'logs' breaks away from the cluster - a crocodile!  Its teeth snap at the air greedily as it emerges from the water behind you.

Initiatives, all.  Nice bump.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 6, 2005)

His distraction is obvious as Soulsong reacts slowly to the danger.Initiative roll: 5


----------



## DrZombie (Jan 6, 2005)

With a hiss the second shortsword leaves it's scabbard. His eyes dart from left to right as he seeks a weak spot in the beasts' armor.

(Init 10+3 = 13)


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jan 6, 2005)

*Gorgamesh*

AGh! Danger ! stay behind me
Roars Gorgamesh into the air.

gorgamesh leads the party so he'll try to charge his way through the entire party all the way to the back to the crocodile and smash his heavy flail on the croc's head.

(Init 1 [dice] +3 [dex] = 4) .


----------



## Hawken (Jan 6, 2005)

At Damon Don's warning, I spur my horse forward out of the water and onto dry land, while whistling sharply for my dog to follow. _No way I am fighting that thing!_ I think to myself, knowing what it could do to my horse and then me if it got close enough to us. 

*"Let's go!"* I call out to the others behind me, not wanting to risk anything by that animal catching one of us out too far from land. _Tensions are already high. I hope none of them are going to try and attack that thing._ As I get to dry ground, relatively speaking considering we are in a bog, I look back to make sure the others are all ok and close behind me.



> Initiative: 2 + 2 = 4. Actions: Move and move.







> Just so there is no confusion with my posts: Spoken words are in *Bold*. Thoughts are in _Italics_. And all game mechanic stuff (initiative, attack, damage, etc.) will be here in these Quote bars.


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Jan 8, 2005)

*Action Order:* Daman Don, Lamar, Soulsong, Gorgamesh, Benara, Crocodile

*Wound Levels*
Lightly Wounded (75% HP+)
Moderately Wounded (50%-75% HP)
Severely Wounded (25%-50% HP)
Critically Wounded (25% HP or below)

*Benara:* unhurt
*Daman Don:* unhurt
*Gorgamesh:* unhurt
*Lamar:* unhurt
*Soulsong:* unhurt

*Crocodile:* dead

As the crocodile swims towards you, Daman, seeing everyone else's intentions, launches into song (_inspire courage_).  Lamar nimbly (or as nimbly as is possible in this muck) dances around the crocodile, his blades jabbing out and connecting!  At the same time that Benara begins backing away from the combat, the caliban runs from the back/front of the party and smashes his flail into the head of the beast.  The crocodile sinks back into the water and a crimson cloud billows out from its body as it sinks, staining the waters a pinkish hue. 

[sblock]
Holy crikey.  That was a quick "fight".  If you guys fight like this all the time, you'll be in good shape.  Dang crocodile never stood a chance.
I've just gone ahead and taken an action for Daman as I'm not sure if Isida's back yet.
DrZombie, I assume Lamar was attacking?  If not, I'll edit my post.
Argent: I was gonna ask for an action for Soulsong but that's kind of a moot point now, lol.
180 XP to each of you.[/sblock]


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 8, 2005)

*Soulsong*

Soulsong looks over the body of the Croc. I wonder if this thing has any useful organs. I have to keep up a good supply of components for my magics.

He shrugs his shoulders and says, Well I'm not about to go looking in the dark. Lets press on shall we?









*OOC:*


 His action would have been to run like hell.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jan 8, 2005)

*Gorgamesh*

Let this creature sink into the darkness of the swamp..Agh Says Gorgamesh to soulsong.
We don't know what evil grows inside their bodies.
Gorgamesh wipes his flail with some big leaves from a nearby rotting tree.
Let's proceed to the village.


----------



## Hawken (Jan 9, 2005)

*"Excuse me. What the Hell was that about?"* I ask them as the croc's remains sink into the watery depths. *"Why'd you all kill it? Why not just keep moving? It wasn't some goblin or zombie that *_needed_ *to be destroyed."* 

As Gorgamesh speak, my eyes widen and my head snaps in his direction. _We don't know what evil grows inside their bodies!_ The thought echoes his words in my mind. *"Are you serious?"* I look at him skeptically, wondering if I've overestimated his intelligence. *"That was a crocodile. Not some undead spawned from a vile grave! It swims, it eats things. Nothing more, nothing less. The rest of you may have been on foot, but could have easily left it alone and outran it."* 

Grimacing in disgust at their bloodthirsty behavior, I hope nothing more comes out so these people can test their might against the local fauna. Turning back around to dry land, I urge my horse along and whistle for my dog to keep closer to me than them. *"Let's go! Who knows what kinds of predators that spilled blood is going to attract,"* I say with another shake of my head. _I hope this isn't the way they treat everything they encounter. If so, we're going to be in trouble when we get to that town._ 

I open my pack as I move along and take out one of the books. Removing the bookmark, I open to the first page and start practicing softly to myself the words within, hoping for the right inflection and accent. Hating how out of practice I am with my languages, I speak through the Souragnien text as quickly as I can for a refresher and hope it will be enough for my first time here.


----------



## DrZombie (Jan 9, 2005)

Nimbly Lamar leaps out of the water, whiping his shortswords on the grass. "*Nice work, big feller*", he nods to the barbarian.
At the remarks of the priestess, he smiles.
"*Well, good lady, I don't know if you realise that one of those crocs can outrun a man anytime it likes. In case you're wondering, no, my idea of having a good time doesn't include leaping in some godforsaken swamp killing poor innocent cute little baby crocodiles. But when it needs to be done, it needs to be done. And I don't run away when someone is attacked, either*." The sarcasm lays thick on his voice.
_ Just what we need, another threehugging flowery elf. Boohoohoo, we hurt the poor little crocodile. Gods, what have I done to anger you so._


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 9, 2005)

Soulsong seeing that the situation is getting a bit out of control says, Had there been any other recourse we surely would have taken it but we were attacked and you my lady are the only one on horseback.  
Now lets get to town before anything else attacks us and get some food and strong drink. I'll buy the first round, and priestess? We will have a private cerimoney to thank the Crocodile and send it's spirit on to the _Otherrealm_. 


*_Otherrealm_ is Soulsongs people's version of the land of the dead.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jan 9, 2005)

*Gorgamesh*

I'm sorry lady if i hurt your feelings, I was raised by a good wizard, he tried to teach me the art of magic but failed so I learned to read and write and I helped to manage the house and craft wood. He told me that there is not just good in the world but also evil ..agh
That even the plants and animals can be evil and those who come upon you to kill .. Kill them first. But I would not hurt a mouse … agh.
I like you  A big tooth less smile spreads on his face and he looks on Lamar
You can learn somethings from me ... Doh


----------



## Hawken (Jan 9, 2005)

I respond to Lamar as soon as he finishes speaking, disliking his sarcasm, but keeping that feeling out of my eyes and my tone. *"They can outrun us anytime? You didn't even try to run, how do you know? I'm sorry, but I thought you were as lost as the rest of us, that you had not been here before. I know you're from another realm and they may have animals like that,"* pointing where the crocodile was last seen, *"but that doesn't give you reason to go slaughtering something moving in your direction! You don't know where we are or who owns this land. For all we know, by killing that animal, you've made us poachers or hunters on someone's property. That kind of recklessness won't help you or us wherever we go. We were closer to the shore, it was still in the water, even on foot you could've ran and would have been far enough away by the time it got its feet in the sand that it wouldn't have been a threat."* I keep my tone measured and even, no different than if explaining my answer to a question when I was in class in Il Aluk. 

*"Leave your sarcasm where you came from,"* I suggest to Lamar. *"It's not helping. You're rude to strangers, you're rude to someone you've been traveling with only an hour or so, and you kill the first thing we encounter that moves and without hesitation or thought of consequences. That kind of thoughtlessness is going to get you killed, or maybe one of them,"* referring to the rest of our companions, excluding myself from that prediction and inwardly vowing not to put myself into a situation risking my life for someone so callous and short-sighted.   

*"Just because you have a weapon doesn't mean you have the right to decide when something or someone lives and dies. And if you never run away when someone is attacked, you're going to have a very short career,"* 'life' could easily substitute 'career' here. *"You've been lucky up to now, but there are things in these lands that can shrug off those blades as indifferently as if you were spitting in their face. This isn't your home, foreigner. Your violence can get the rest of us, as well as you, into trouble. You need to consider that before you start stabbing and hacking things."*

When Soulsong comments, I point out, *"We were not attacked. It was swimming in our direction. It didn't even have the chance to attack and considering our numbers, it might not have. Darius is the one that started singing the song of battle, while Lamar and Gorgamesh attacked it. No one else even thought of getting out of the water and continuing on our way. And while I agree with you that getting to town before we attack anything else is important,"* I say this as I am leading my horse in the direction of the town, *"I just want to clarify that I am upset, not about the crocodile itself, but over the fact that several of you are prone to unnecessary violence and murder rather than logical, rational thought and action."* I do not even remark about his offer of a 'private ceremony', unsure if he is being as sarcastic as Lamar or patronizing me thinking that I'm some tree-hugging, flowery elf-wanna-be.

As Gorgamesh speaks, I nod politely at his apology, neither confirming nor denying whether he might have hurt my feelings, which he didn't. As he goes on to explain himself, my eyes widen at the thought of a wizard teaching his students a 'kill first, think about it later' philosophy. Praying fervently to the Morninglord that I never encounter such a wizard, I find myself feeling a renewed sense of pity and sadness for this creature. *"Gorgamesh,"* I say his name kindly, finding myself wanting to like him. I smile at him as we continue on our way to the town. *"Plants and animals that kill for survival are not evil. That crocodile might not have even attacked us, but we never gave it the chance to decide, nor was it given the chance to flee and seek weaker prey so that it may yet live out the day. Killing first is dangerous. If you must kill, you need to know what it is you are facing first. Should you face the undead, what you think may be no more than a skeleton could very well be a lich. A zombie, vulnerable to the divine power of a healing touch, could instead be one of the ancient dead, not weakened but strengthened by such power. What if other crocodiles were under the water and that was the only one on the surface? By staying and fighting, you and the others put yourself at needless risk. The fight would not have gone so well if other crocodiles had been underwater, your feet or your legs could have been bitten off. How well could you fight then, while trying to keep yourself from drowning and bleeding to death?"* This last part I say to him with sincere concern, wanting him to start thinking things through.  

*"I am not chastizing you, my friend. But I don't want to see you hurt either,"* as I say this last, I place my hand on his shoulder to reaffirm my kindness toward him and assure him that my words and feelings are genuine.


----------



## DrZombie (Jan 10, 2005)

Lamar just shrugs at the tirade, and checks that his blades are within easy reach and loose in their scabbards. With the tip of a dagger he scrapes a leech from his boot and flicks it into the swamp. He turns to the priestess, about to make another remark, then visibly restrains himself. Instead, he just chuckles softly at a private joke, then continues towards the village.
"*I'll take you up on that offer of the first round. You reckon the beer is any good here?*"
_Oh boy, I hope I don't get a lecture about drinking and gambling either. I'll just take it easy and let life teach her a lesson or two. She's got the survivability of a chocolate teaspoon if you ask me._


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 10, 2005)

The Priestess' remarks seem pointless and far ruder than anything the others have done. [I]She honestly thinks a crocodile swimming our way is not cause for measures to be taken? What a fool. I see she has a love of animals but this is beyond any reason. [/I] He thinks to himself.

Priestess I feel it best to just get ourselves to the village. Once there we can alert the authorities of the attack, and despite what my lady thinks it WAS an attack, and suffer whatever we must at that time. [in Elven]Prehaps my lady needs to come down from her high horse. The tirad was uncalled for.[/language]


----------



## Hawken (Jan 10, 2005)

*"That's what I'm in the process of doing,"* I say politely to Soulsong as he remarks about just getting to the village, nudging my horse forward a little faster. *"As for alerting authorities, if you want to tell them that you all were out here hunting crocodiles, go ahead. They'll either think you're crazy for doing so or hopefully just not care."* As he continues insisting that it was an attack, I sigh at his judgment and shake my head. *"You're right, you're right. It was an attack. You three attacked it. You ran up and attacked and killed it just because it was moving in our direction."* 

*"My pardon, what was that?"* I say at the last words Soulsong says to me, looking at him curiously, not comprehending a word of what was said.



> *This is all OOC here:*
> 
> That's two of you now that call my previous post a tirade. There was nothing angry or violent in that post to qualifiy it as a tirade, unless you just use that word to refer to anyone who talks back to you or presents you with logical reasoning. A long post is not a tirade. I'm way tired of this argument and I don't care for it to continue--hopefully our DM will get us to the village soon.
> 
> ...


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Jan 11, 2005)

Oppressive heat, the unfamiliarity of the surroundings, and tension from the "incident" cause tempers to flare.  The companions squabble as they press on through the spongy-floored forests, which seem to close in around the companions as they plunge through them.  Several times, you find yourselves momentarily losing your bearings.

It does, indeed, seem to be taking unusually long to travel the two miles to the village.  It is now midafternoon on the second day and you pass a rather distinctive drift of wood on the shore of the sluggishly-flowing river.  As you do, you realize why it seems so familiar.  You've passed here before.  You've made circles in this swamp.

The village can still be seen on the horizon -- but, maddeningly, it is scarcely closer than it was when you entered this hellish swamp last night, despite travelling all night and the better part of a day.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 12, 2005)

*Soulsong*

I'm of the opinion that we should look elsewhere for comfort. There is an obvious enchantment on this area.  Soulsong says. He has not been complaining or whiney/ He has tried to keep up everyone's spirits telling Bawdy jokes and such to liven up the mood but even he is wearing down with the constant walking in circles.


----------



## DrZombie (Jan 12, 2005)

"Bugger this buggery swamp" Lamar curses. "I can't see another way to get out of here then going to that village. If we don't reach it by this afternoon we'll camp and try to find another way tomorrow."


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jan 12, 2005)

*Gorgamesh*

Agh.. Let's try to find a dry land and a soft bush so we can lay our heads
I'm pretty tierd.


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Jan 13, 2005)

*Benara*

*"If there is an enchantment, that means someone has to be placing it on us. I don't think its a naturally occuring phenomenon. I've never heard of anything like this happening for no reason...not to say it isn't possible though,"* I shrug my shoulders, unable to come up with something better.

I do my best to ignore Lamar's cursing and hide my growing dislike for him.  _Reminds me too much of *that* time in my life,_ I think to myself as my memories are drawn back to that low point in my life in Il Aluk.  Forcibly shifting my thoughts from those memories, I instead try to concentrate on a solution to our problem.

During one of our breaks, I open one of my packs from the horse and start pouring over a few of the books I have, looking for any reference or possible solution to our problem. *"I've never experienced anything like this before...but I have heard of it,"* I say to the others without lifting my eyes from the books. *"Some travelers reported something like this happening in Dementlieu, except it was kind of backwards. They had been trying to leave and go into Mordent, but no matter which way they turned the road always led back to Port-A-Lucine. It seems a variation on this is affecting us,"* although obvious, I say it aloud anyway to help my mind process the facts in some kind of order that will hopefully lead to a solution that will help us. *"I've never heard of any effects like this in Souragne...."

"It may sound silly, but what if we walk backwards? We've been walking forward and each step forward twists us away from the village. Perhaps if we walked backwards, keeping our eyes away from the town, we will get there faster? As crazy as it sounds, maybe we won't get lost if we don't know where we're going. 

"Or maybe,"* I offer, looking to Gorgamesh to get his attention and hope he is willing to help. *"Maybe we could build a raft from loose logs and vines or whatever and move along the river toward the town? Maybe whatever this enchantment is that turns us away from the village affects only travel on land?"* 



> Dice Rolls:
> Knowledge (Ravenloft): 14 + 8 = 22.
> Knowledge (Souragne): 12 + 3 = 15.
> 
> I don't know if these checks are enough to come up with any new ideas to help us get there and through this enchantment, or to justify my guesswork, but here's hoping!




[sblock]
I'm posting this for Hawken.  He's having some sort of log-in issues, so we'll have to do this until he gets them straightened out.
[/sblock]


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Jan 13, 2005)

*...And now for something from the DM*

By the time the sun begins to set, you have made several more circles.  You find a comfortable -- well, dry at any rate -- spot and decide to bed down for the night and approach this matter in the morning with a fresh mind.

*****

During the night, a strange chill settles over the sleeping companions.  You wake to find another of the strange, cloying mists settling over the small isle.  When it clears, you hear the sounds of music and singing.  On the island with you is a brightly-colored wagon.  A fire burns in the center of a clearing, and on logs circled around the fire sit the figures of an ancient man and an equally ancient matron, a stoutish young man playing a fiddle, and a beautiful young woman.  On the log next to the young man sit three small children.  The seven figures all have dusky skin and dark hair.

The old man smiles and beckons to you to join his camp.  None of this was there when you lay down to sleep last evening.

Benara and Gorgamesh:
[sblock]You recognize the unmistakable accents and appearance of Vistani.[/sblock]


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 13, 2005)

Not questioning his good fortune, Soulsong wanders over to the group and bows.

Blessings of the Ancients. What fine music. I am called Soulsong. May I and my companions share your warm fire? We are hoplessly lost in this marsh.


----------



## Hawken (Jan 13, 2005)

I stand my ground and watch as Soulsong approaches the Vistani. Memories of evening chats with Dr. Van Richten scarcely included mention of the Vistani and when he did speak of them it was never with any measure of kindness or charity. Having heard enough tales of my own and met a few of the Vistani that frequent Barovia, I keep quiet and let the scene before me play out. 

Idly, I rub the amulet around my neck, the symbol of the Morninglord and of my faith in my god. I try to banish my ambivalence about this encounter and believe there is a positive reason for them coming here to us. _The Vistani never get lost. Or at least that's what they've always wanted us to believe. What could they want with us?_


----------



## DrZombie (Jan 13, 2005)

Lamar wakes up at the sound of the music. Suspicion shines in his eyes as he watches the Vistani playing music and dancing. With deft fingers he checks his swords, then walks towards the fire. Only when he notices the children does he soften up a little. He crouches near the log where they sit and takes out a copper coin. His agile fingers twirls the copper piece around, rolling it over his fingers and making it disappear, then plucking it out of thin air, in an effort to see some smiles. His experience with street urchins makes him keep an eye out for his purse, though.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jan 15, 2005)

*Gorgamesh*

Gorgamesh eyes the Vistani and Whisper to his companions before they approach
 Be careful fellows, Arr.. This folk are mysterious, they can be nice and generous or on the other hand they can be cunning and fog your minds with spells ..Agh.
Gorgamesh walks beside Soulsong.
Hail, we seek the warm of your fire, we come with no violence. 
And a big tooth less smile spreads on his face.


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Jan 16, 2005)

*"Greetings, friends, sit and be welcome,"* the old man says, gesturing towards the logs with a sweep of his arm.  The children clap and laugh at Lamar's coin trick as the old man speaks to the companions.

*"My name is Scarengi,"* the old man rasps.  *"This is my wife, Ryana, and these are our children, Carloni and Valana."*  The black-haired young woman -- Valana -- turns to look at you.  *"I have seen you before,"* she says.  *"In the stones.  I have seen you and what follows you... The trouble began when I cast the runes for that quiet and lost young man,"* she explains sadly.  *"Perhaps it will end with another casting."* She holds a flat pan in her lap and stone tiles in her hands. Then, after gazing once again into your eyes, she drops the tiles into the pan.  *"The lost one has called you!"* Valana gasps.  Each member of her family hastily makes a protective gesture.  *"The dead will walk with the coming storm, and you must find a way to put them to rest. If you cannot, the rain will turn to blood! It will drown you—you and all of Marais d'Tarascon."*

Scarengi quickly ushers his daughter into the wagon. *"No charge for your fortune,"* the old man adds hastily.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jan 17, 2005)

*Gorgamesh*

Gorgamesh face looks in horror after what he heard from Valana.
I told you,  they are spooky he whispers to Lamar and Soulsong
Í'm not affraid from the dead  he calls to Valana while raising his left fist to the air. the other hand (with the six fingers) rubbs his flail to obtain courge.
Ohhh.. is anybody eats that piece of turkey agh ? Gorgamesh reach his hand to the plate where the old man sat a moment ago and grabs the piece of turkey.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jan 19, 2005)

*The dark-haired young man that had called himself Darius stood silent until now, his large eyes taking in everything around him with a haunted expression.  When the girl spoke their fortune, he gave a sigh, as if it were something he had half-expected.*

"The dead ones have marked us, and thus we must dance with death in order to give them the peace of the grave once more..." he says in dire tones, mentally marking the words for a furture dirge or lament.  "Will the dead seek us out, or do we go to them as the rain begins to fall?"


----------



## DrZombie (Jan 19, 2005)

Lamar just sighs. "This just keeps getting better. Swamps that get you turned about, homicidal crocodiles, and now undead trying to whack us, and we have to kill them before we drown in a rain of blood. Nice. Real nice. Did I mention I hate this place?"


----------



## Hawken (Jan 19, 2005)

I approach the Vistani camp only at their invitation, fully aware of their propensity for curses at some imaginary or slight offense. I nod respectfully to Scarengi, and to each member of his family as they are introduced. When I have a moment to speak, I introduce myself to them, leaving out that I am a priestess of the Morninglord; something they would either figure out on their own or not care about. 

Tales of Vistani seers were not lost on me and as Valana turns and admits to having seen us before, I hope it may help explain why we were all gathered here and have so far been unable to reach a town that looks to be only three or four miles away from us across the span of two days. As soon as she mentions another casting, I rush to one of my note books and scrabble quickly for pen and ink. I begin making my own notations on this encounter and when she begins, I write everything down word for word. 

My head snaps up and looks curiously at Scarengi as he ushers his Valana into the wagon and mentions no charge for the fortune. _Good!_ I think to myself, since none of us here asked for a fortune telling to begin with and I look to the others gauging their reactions and wondering what they'd do if Scarengi had actually tried to get some kind of payment out of them--us.

I look at Gorgamesh as if seeing for the first time that the Caliban's problems with his body may also extend to his mind. Going from frightened to defiant to hungry in the matter of seconds does not bolster my confidence in his abilities and makes me wonder at the wisdom of whoever or whatever brought us all together here. 

*"No, Darius,"* I correct politely. *"A 'Lost One' has 'called' us. We know not if this person is dead or otherwise."* I consider the rest of his words carefully, finding this not a ideal time or setting for his dramatic tone. *"She said the dead will walk with the coming storm. They may indeed come for us, but since they won't come until this 'storm' gets here, that gives us some time to figure this all out. As for the rain turning to blood, well, you all know what a metaphor is, right?"* _No way these guys can seriously think the rain will turn to blood! They're able to butcher a dangerous animal in the wild without shedding a tear and get angry when I point out their reckless behavior but get spooked when a girl no older than any of us says something they don't want to hear!_

I go over to the wagon where Scarengi is at (since he didn't go inside), and ask, *"We would do what we can to prevent this tragedy and lay any lost souls to rest that we are able. But we are ensorcelled. I don't know if that village nearby is Marais d'Tarascon or not, but for two days we have journeyed toward it and have found ourselves making no progress. It is as close, and as far, as it has been when we first sighted it. If we are to help the people there, perhaps you can assist us in getting there? Or at least point us to the path that will get us there."*


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 20, 2005)

I don't understand what you're all so upset about. I have traffic with the dead all of the time. The ancestors are usualy fairly nice.   Soulsong says looking a bit confused.


----------



## Hawken (Jan 21, 2005)

I look at Soulsong stunned by his casual admission of speaking to the dead. Not knowing if he is actually serious or not, I warn him nonetheless. *"You'd best not admit that to many more people than who you see before you now. You'll either scare people away from helping us or scare them into hunting us--or more specifically you. I've never heard of a villager or townsfolk that ever took a liking to any necromancers. So, at least try to use a little discretion. 

"We've got a "Lost One", a storm of blood, and the walking dead to deal with. We don't need to add 'angry lynch mob' to that list."* I look to the others to see that they understand and hopefully will agree with me on this point. Gorgamesh should know that much as well and should support my statement if the others argue the point or dismiss my advice outright. 

*"Maybe I'm wrong,"* I allow for that possibility. *"I haven't been here before, but I have learned about this country and I have been to several others while you are admittedly strangers to these lands. I offer my words as advice only based on my experience and knowledge with the lands that I am familiar with and the reputations of others that I have read or heard about."*


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Jan 24, 2005)

*"Indeed,"* says Scarengi, *"that village is Marais d'Tarascon itself.  The enchantment...it is gone.  'Tis a quality of this land at times.  At times it is as if it does not want you to reach your destination, and may cause you to be lost, and then may change its mind abruptly.  Now that your destination is known to you, the path may be open as well."*  Scarengi looks towards Soulsong and then towards the barbarian with the twisted features.  *"Wise words, my friend.  The dead are to be respected, befriended, propititated.  But... nor should you say you do not fear them.  They are terrible when roused.  Rest, though, you must rest, and go see the mortu with the dawn's light."*


----------



## DrZombie (Jan 25, 2005)

"*We all could use some sleep*" Lamar says."*'s been a long day, and I'm still tired from that crazed croc attack*" he adds with a grin."*So, who'll be on first watch? Any volunteers? I don't mind when I'm on, it's the spellcasting types that need some undisturbed rest. You choose."*


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jan 25, 2005)

"I shall take the first watch, and watch I will through the darkness and the dread.  I shall keep you safe," the dark-haired man who calls himself Darius says.  While the first bit is said in impressive-sounding (to him) tones, the last sounds far more grounded and sincere.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jan 25, 2005)

*Gorgamesh*

Wake me when you feel you want to sleep Darius friend Gorgamesh get's up and looks to the swamp.
My eyes can see into the darkness even when there is no light, my wizard said that with all curse there is a gift, so that's a gift, Doh.  
he scratches his head a little bit and cleans his ears with a dead twig.
Lady, you should rest a little bit he says to Benara.
Say.. Soulsong, agh, can i have your flask a little bit


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 26, 2005)

Soulsong stares at his new friends The ancestors here do not have peace? How can this be? He turns to Scarengi and asks, What plain have I fallen into? I am obviously not on the world of Farringer any longer.

He sits down and tries to take in as much as he can.


----------



## DrZombie (Jan 27, 2005)

Argent Silvermage said:
			
		

> Soulsong stares at his new friends The ancestors here do not have peace? How can this be?




"*Well, if you die piecefully amidst loving relatives you might be inclined to help them, but from what i've seen in the few weeks I've been in this hellhole the heirs are more likely to bash grandpa's skull in with the silver candleholder so they can get their paws on the family fortune a bit sooner then planned. Chances are they'll want to sell it for drugs, ale and women so they can forget what a miserable place this is.  So the dead are mightily pissed off at anything still moving and breathing. And no, I don't think you're on Farringer anymore, wherever that may be."* Lamar grumbles to Soulsong as he unhappily tries to find a nice spot to sleep.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jan 27, 2005)

*Gorgamesh*

Zzzzzzzzzz....
Gorgamesh brought some nice coozy big swamp leaves, anyone want to sleep can grab one from the pile near the wagon, it's will cover half your body.


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Jan 28, 2005)

Perhaps it is an after-effect of the food and drink shared at the Vistani camp, or possibly something else, but you awaken in the morning feeling refreshed.  You've had a splendid night's sleep, certainly much better than could be expected from sleeping on the naked earth in a swamp.  Even more amazingly, the night passed without incident.  The Vistani wagons are gone.  No trace remains that the gypsy-folk were ever here.   

Throughout the day, you march on, idle conversation between the travellers backed by the monotonous drone of cicadas.  Unlike before, the distance to Marais d'Tarascon seems to be growing less and less, as would be expected.  

(Lamar, Soulsong, Benara)
[sblock]In the trees off to your left, you catch a glimpse of a gray-cloaked figure.[/sblock]


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 28, 2005)

Soulsong simply stops and stares at the figure. Hello. You might as well come out I have seen you. Is there something I can help you with? He says out loud.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jan 28, 2005)

*Daman turns to look at Soulsong, and furrows his brow.*

"What do you see?  I saw no one," he whispers.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jan 29, 2005)

*Gorgamesh*

Gorgamesh stops whistling into the air with his crude voice.
What? Where?
he rubs his flail but then remember benara's lecture yesterday and stops.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 29, 2005)

Over there in the trees. A figure in shadows. he says and speaking up says to the figure, We mean you no harm if you mean us no harm.  

He will stand with out moving any closer to the figure and with out drawing any weapons.


----------



## Hawken (Jan 30, 2005)

I think back to the night with the Vistani, marvelling that we all woke up with all our gear and money and not striped naked and left with nothing. I smile at Gorgamesh's kindness and the surprisingly refreshing sleep I had. Waking just before dawn, I began morning prayers and then tended to my horse and dog making sure they were up and ready to go by the time the others wanted to leave. Somehow not surprised by the disappearance of the Vistani, I say a prayer for Scarengi and his family, grateful for their kindness, whether their motives were altruistic or not.

When I notice the cloaked figure I stop and call my dog to heel, not wanting him, or any of the others to go charging off at some unknown danger. For Darius' and Gorgamesh's benefit, I point out the grey-cloaked figure and then stand waiting for the person to respond to Soulsong.


----------



## DrZombie (Jan 31, 2005)

_Two can play the hiding game_ Lamar thinks as he sees the grey figure. Using the challanges cried out by his compatriots as a distraction he crouches behind the undergrowth and tries to spot the grey figure again.


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Feb 2, 2005)

As Soulsong calls out to the figure, it runs towards where Lamar sits.  

Lamar:
[sblock]Apparently oblivious of your presence, as the figure approaches, you can make out the features of a young man -- he can't be more than 20 -- blond, gaunt, and exceptionally pale-skinned.  He looks every bit like the stereotypical Suel necromancers back on Oerth, but you're not getting an 'evil vibe' from him.[/sblock]


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Feb 3, 2005)

*Gorgamesh*

Stop..Agh shouts Gorgamesh at him
he'll try to stand still in his way to Lamar and catch him with his bare hands
We mean you no harm


If i need to throw grapple : Grapple check 19(roll) + 5 (str) = 24


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Feb 3, 2005)

"Soulsong, is it friend or foe?  Demon or angel?" Daman asks softly, clutching his pennywhistle at his side like a warrior would the hilt of his sword.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Feb 3, 2005)

It's hard to tell at the moment friend Daman.  The Elf necromancer says. Mayhaps an offering of wine will help concord.

Soulsong smiles and holds out his flask with the stopper open, offering it in the Greyman's direction.


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Feb 6, 2005)

The figure approaches the group from the woods, emerging slowly, his hood revealing the features of a young man in his early 20s, blond and gaunt.  He shies away from the twisted caliban, extending his hands palms upwards to show that he has no quarrel with you.  He reaches out tentatively and takes the flask from Soulsong.  *"Thank you..."* he replies.  He takes a swig and then utters an incomprehensible phrase: *"The on descend shall evil of night the land, at near is signs of hexad this when hand."*


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Feb 6, 2005)

*Gorgamesh*

Gorgamesh face is puzzeled
he stares the pale human
Are you lost ?


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Feb 6, 2005)

Andrew D. Gable said:
			
		

> *"The on descend shall evil of night the land, at near is signs of hexad this when hand."*




*Daman immediately begins to weave the words into a more comprehensible form, something he often did in his own mind*

"The evil shall descend on the land of night, when the signs of this hexad is at hand," he murmurs, and then shakes his head.

OOC - Remember, Daman has only identified himself as Darius to the group.  He has not mentioned his real name.  Names have power, and he doesn't know you all yet.  

DM:  [sblock]Could Daman use a perform check or bardic knowledge check to help with his wordsmithing?[/sblock]


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Feb 6, 2005)

Soulsong smiles broadly. I'm glad we could meet. I'm called Soulsong. Please feel free to share our company if it so pleases you. 

Darius what does that mean? I still haven't the faintest clue what's going on here. Is this world as tainted in evil as you all say?


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Feb 7, 2005)

The grey-cloaked visitor looks at Gorgamesh with the red-rimmed eyes of one who hasn't slept in days and shakes his head quickly.  He points back along the sluggish river towards a structure of some sort.  Though you can't tell what it is, you presume that it may be his house.  He motions for the party to follow him and walks over to the shore, where a small raft is moored.  He motions to you once more.


----------



## DrZombie (Feb 7, 2005)

Lamar gets up, silently, trying not to scare the stranger, and follows the rest. _Great, more gibberish. Just what we need._ His half-grin doesnt quite reach his eyes, and he scans the surroundings, weary for an ambush, or more killer-crocs.


----------



## Hawken (Feb 7, 2005)

_He can talk, at least. No introduction, no manners or courtesy. Perhaps he is a hermit or beggar. He doesn't seem lost either, more like he found us. That's happening a little too often of late. We should be careful. His eyes...._

*"Perhaps he needs help,"* I suggest to Gorgamesh. *"Or there is something he wants us to see. Be careful my friend. He may not seem dangerous, but his eyes and his words are not those of the sane."* I walk along with Gorgamesh, following this stranger and keeping a careful eye on him and our surroundings. 





> OOC: Sorry for the lack of posts. I've just got out of the hospital from having surgery and am still recovering.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Feb 7, 2005)

You wish us to follow you? I will do so. Is anyone else coming? Soulsong follows the greyman keeping an eye out for any danger.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Feb 7, 2005)

*Gorgamesh*

Let's hope he knows the way out of this bog Gorgamesh says to his new friends with his toothless smile and starts walking alongside Benara.
His house is more welcoming than this swampy ground.. Agh
Gorgamesh turns to Soulsong, Say ... Doh, He didn't took your flask, can i take another swig?


OOC: by the way, if you want to see Gorgamesh, imagine Sloth from the Goonies
click here to see pic: http://www.tellytunes.com/wallpapers/goonies_sloth_1024.jpg


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Feb 11, 2005)

The young, silent man stands on his raft and begins to ferry the others upstream.  True to form, he remains mute during the trip.  In a few minutes, the raft draws unto a stilted building in the middle of the river, resembling the play-forts sometimes built by children.  He still says nothing, but ties the raft onto one of the posts and begins ascending the dangling rope ladder.  He beckons to the group.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Feb 11, 2005)

*Daman follows, almost as quiet as the young man.  Murmuring the fractured words over and over again to himself, trying to decide what order they belong in, he follows the young man inside.*


----------



## DrZombie (Feb 11, 2005)

Lamar follows the group, then decides to stay outside the ramshackle building, his eyes scanning the area for danger.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Feb 11, 2005)

*Soulsong*

A brief look to Darius and Soulsong climbs the rope. He is as quiet as the rest.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Feb 11, 2005)

*Gorgamesh*

After you my lady says Gorgamesh to Benara
You know what, I'll stay here with Lamar and watch your horse and 
keep away danger.


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Feb 14, 2005)

Daman, Soulsong, and Benara climb the rope ladder to the man's platform house, while Gorgamesh and Lamar stay below at the raft looking for danger (you can start making Listen, Search, and Spot rolls to see if any danger approaches).

(house group)
[sblock]The "house" is a small room, really.  Stacked along the wall are a number of boxes.  A few open ones betray that they are boxes of food.  On pegs on the wall and sitting on the floor are over a dozen lanterns, and the room is flooded with light.  Curtains flap in the breeze, covering a crude window.  In the center of the floor lies a small, red book.  The young man walks over to the boxes and takes some food, holding some out in an offering to anyone who'll take it.[/sblock]


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Feb 14, 2005)

Thank you!  Soulsong says as he takes the food offered. Do you live here or is this an outpost of some sort? He asks expecting another cryptic answer but tying to communicate none the less. He is trying not to look at the book but having a hard time his curiosity is peaked.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Feb 15, 2005)

*Gorgamesh*

Listen : 17 (dice) + 2 = 19
Search : 19 (dice) +1 = 20
Spot : 1 (dice) + 0 = 1


----------



## DrZombie (Feb 17, 2005)

(on holidays for ten days , feel free to autopilot. Cya)


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Feb 18, 2005)

"Home," the young man says quickly in answer to Soulsong.  He walks over and pulls apart the curtains, revealing a clear view of the village on the horizon.  A small dock can be seen at the water's edge, smoke gently rising in columns from chimneys.  "Bad," he says, pointing, and sniffs.  "Rain."

(Gorgamesh, Lamar)
[sblock]Gorgamesh and Lamar see nothing approaching, but Gorgamesh detects an extremely faint scent, like rotting meat almost, but somehow subdued.[/sblock]


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Feb 19, 2005)

"It is raining in the village?  When does the rain come?" Daman asks softly, remembering their warning from the gypsies.

OOC - Spot = 8
Search = 6 
Listen - 16


----------



## Hawken (Feb 20, 2005)

*"Thank you, Gorgamesh,"* I say to his offer to watch my horse (and dog). I climb up with the others and look about the room. After doing a quick survey of the 'house', I turn to the man and say, *"Thank you for inviting us here. You have a nice home, very pleasant,"* and smile as I speak to him. Crocodiles cannot climb and none of the other beasts of the swamp have bothered with him. This would actually be a pleasant retreat from the town. *"Is there something we can do for you? We appreciate your hospitality, but why did you invite us here?"* I keep my tone pleasant and casual, though my curiosity is starting to get the better of me. Seeing Soulsong interested in the red book only increases my own growing interest. 

When he points at the town and says "bad", I ask him, *"What is bad? The town? The rain? Do you need to go back to the town before it starts raining?"* As I ask this last question, I look back at the hole we climbed up and wonder if the rains might be strong enough to flood into the house. 



> Diplomacy: 17 + 6 = 23.
> Listen: 16 + 5 = 21.
> Spot: 7 + 3 = 10.






> Bardic Knowledge: 13 + 5 = 18.
> I rolled this check to see if I might have heard, read, etc. anything relating to what the Vistani told us in relation to this town in Souragne; anything about terrible rainstorms, floods or such heralding the walking dead.






> My apologies for the lack of posting. Complications resulting from my surgery have kept me out of commission for the better part of the month. I'm starting to feel much better and from here on regular posting should not be a problem. Sorry for any inconvenience this has caused and thank you for your patience.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Feb 20, 2005)

*Gorgamesh*

Hurry up friends..Agh
Shouts Gorgamesh from below.

There is a rotting smell in the air and that's bad, I think that we should try to reach the town, before the source of the root arrives here.

He pulls out one of his Javelins and scans the Horizon.
_weapons has always lifted my courge_
He thinks to himself


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Feb 23, 2005)

(house group)
[sblock]*"Village is bad,"* the pale man says in answer to Benara.  *"Why...company..."*  Seeing Soulsong and Benara looking at the red book lying on his floor, he picks it up, holds it out and grins.[/sblock]
At Gorgamesh's words, though, he rushes out of the door and onto a small porch.  He sniffs the air and nods.  *"Marcel...go.  Town bad, but..."*


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Feb 23, 2005)

Soulsong Takes the book to look at, but panics at (Marcel's?) reaction to what Gorgamesh's words. "What is happening?"


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Feb 23, 2005)

*Gorgamesh*

There is a bad smell in the air, stench of death..Agh
He says to Soulsong
I think we better leave this place and head to town.
He comes to the bottom of the ladder
Come, my lady , he says to Benara, Let me help you climb down


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Feb 23, 2005)

ooc: knowledge religion or arcana to get an idea what might be happening?


----------



## Hawken (Feb 28, 2005)

*"Gorgamesh,"* I call down to him from the hole we climbed up. *"A moment please,"* I say, not liking either Soulsong's panic or his urging just because of a scent on the wind. *"The smell could be just a shifting of the wind. Gasses, even a rotting carcass could have caused that smell. Bad smells don't always indicate undead or other monsters."* I go out to the porch and take a quick look around scanning the area with my eyes and listening carefully with my ears for the sound of anything approaching or out of place with these natural surroundings.



> Spot check: 6 + 3 = 9
> Listen check: 20 + 5 = 25




I turn to Marcel, *"Is this smell different?"* I ask, knowing that if he actually lives out here he's probably smelled a lot of bad things and this could just be another one of those 'regular' smells for him. *"You don't seem to want to go to town. Why? What is bad about the town?"* I give him time to reply and try to settle my own nerves, getting agitated with Soulsong's panic and Gorgamesh's uneasiness.

Looking back to the book Soulsong is carrying, I ask Marcel, *"Is that a special book? Can we read it?"*


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Feb 28, 2005)

*"Not Marcel,"* says the young man, shaking his head vigorously.  *"No."*  When Benara asks about examining the book, however, he shrugs as if to say _if you want_.  *"Marcel died in village."*

(Benara)
[sblock]You see nothing, but hear the very faint sounds of something splashing about in the water nearby.[/sblock]
(Soulsong)
[sblock]Your necromantic studies indicated to you that certain powerful zombies and other undead bear a smell similar to this.[/sblock]


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Feb 28, 2005)

"Will the bad town cause the rain?" Daman asks gently, trying to compare the knowledge of the young man to the warnings they have received.


----------



## DrZombie (Mar 2, 2005)

Lamar keeps his eyes out for trouble, his twin blades drawn.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Mar 2, 2005)

"Ancestors preserve us! There's a powerful undead coming this way!" Soulsong says getting up and looking out the window for a better look at the area. "Mercel is coming? is that right?"  he says to the native.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Mar 2, 2005)

*Gorgamesh*

Come down, we must reach town, NOW!!!
He shouts in anger to those who acts peacfully.
Gorgamesh draws his flail and start to swing it in circles
Lamar, Keep an eye to the left


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Mar 4, 2005)

*Daman starts as Soulsong calls the alarm, and clutches his pennywhistle as if it were a sword.  Starting to run with the group towards the trouble, he grabs his bow and an arrow, hoping that he won't have to use it...*


----------



## DrZombie (Mar 13, 2005)

** Prods the thread with a stick **


----------



## DrZombie (Apr 13, 2005)

** Gives it another prod**


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 13, 2005)

*Joins in the prodding.*


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Apr 13, 2005)

Just so you all know I'm pokeing not prodding.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Apr 13, 2005)

*Gorgamesh*

Gorgamesh screams to the DM
Hey, where the hell are you ?
you can't leave us in this bog


----------



## DrZombie (Apr 14, 2005)

Lamar bursts out in hideous laughter. His flesh ripples as he transforms into his true form, so horrible that describing it would reduce the readers to gibbering, drooling heaps of madness.

"See the True Form of the Elder Gods" he says as he twirls around in a nice little tentacled dance.

"Do you think this leather armor makes my ass look fat?"


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Apr 14, 2005)

DrZombie said:
			
		

> "Do you think this leather armor makes my ass look fat?"



Nope says Soulsong.... That would be reality.


----------

